# What Is Your Dream Watch???



## Giova (Aug 4, 2009)

The watch of my dreams is a Romain Gauthier!

Romain Gauthier is a Swiss Independent Watchmaker and he produces extremely exclusive watches for collectors.

To give you an idea, the first collection is available in 4 editions and each edition is limited to 38 pieces!!!

The movement is just superb, it has been designed and produced by Romain Gauthier him self. The finishes are just incredible!

They have realized a little movie of their manufacture. It is available on their website. It's interesting because they really show how they realize the watches. And you can see that the watches are assembled and decorated in a really traditional way. Everything is done by hand.





































May be one day I will get one. I hope...


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Now that is a question.

My goal posts keep moving on this one.

Originally I wanted a Rolex Submariner Date, so with my first pay-cheque many years ago I bought one, and still have it to this day

Then my dream watch became the Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chronograph like this one

***

But then I bought one and love it, so my dream watch became an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Chronograph like this one

****

And I was lucky enough to pick one up earlier this year.

So now I'm broke, but happy :lol: And saving for the next one.

A Patek Philippe Nautilus Chronograph but at Â£26K new or (best I've seen) Â£23K pre-owned, it'll be a while!!










Ahh the pictures will have to do

PLEASE NOTE I have no association with watches.co.uk, I just borrowed their images. I don't think they'll mind as I did buy the first two watches from them, and the third ....... well I'm still saving


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

A simple Rolex Sea Dweller 4000 would do me very nicely


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I dont really have one but at this moment in time it seams to be the white faced Rolex Explorer 2


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one for me.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll be getting mine in about 12-weeks - I hope its been worth the (very long) wait!


----------



## josep (Dec 23, 2008)

VC Patrimony for me


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

AP Royal Oak here as well


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

I've always loved Patek Philippe, something like this, the ultra thin self-winding Perpetual Calendar.










But after I bought this, I don't feel the need to have a Patek Philippe anymore. :wub:




























I ordered a deep blue alligator strap for it yesterday (Camille Fournet/Jaeger-LeCoultre curved end orginal strap). The blue alligator will be a perfect match for the blued second hand.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


> I've always loved Patek Philippe, something like this, the ultra thin self-winding Perpetual Calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Livius - you have both of my dream watches. :cry2:


----------



## spencer (Mar 29, 2009)

After looking in the sales section I have to say it's the BA Speedmaster GMT > Well out of my price range at the moment


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

frogspawn said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > I've always loved Patek Philippe, something like this, the ultra thin self-winding Perpetual Calendar.
> ...


I don't own the Patek Philippe. I wanted a Patek Philippe, but found out that the simplicity and steel case of the Jaeger-LeCoultre are just as nice as the complex perpetual calender dial and the white gold case of the Patek Philippe. JLC also makes the best movements.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


> frogspawn said:
> 
> 
> > Livius de Balzac said:
> ...


I meant the JLC and that Brietling with the arabic numbers :drool:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Giova.

You're not associated with Romain Gauthier by chance, are you?


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Darn it - the dreaded 15th post...  Well, someone's gotta do it.

That dream watch has changed a lot for me in the past 18 months or so; but I guess right now, and for a lot of very good, personal reasons, it would have to be the Speedy Moon. A bit predictable I suppose... but there you are. :huh:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> Welcome to the forum, Giova.
> 
> You're not associated with Romain Gauthier by chance, are you?


I was thinking along the same lines Rich but it's of such limited apeal I can't honestly imagine for a second someone here would buy one so no harm done...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## josep (Dec 23, 2008)

Giova said:


> The watch of my dreams is a Romain Gauthier!
> 
> Romain Gauthier is a Swiss Independent Watchmaker and he produces extremely exclusive watches for collectors.
> 
> ...


http://deluxemall.com/new-used-branded-wat...er-watches.html

h34r: h34r:


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

I've wanted an A Lange & Sohne Datograph Perpetual since trying one on last year. Most mesmerising movement I've ever seen.


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Dreamworld it would have to be IWC Grand Complication just for the sheer workmanship and man hours spent on it, with the stainless steel version costing Â£100,000. Unless its a big lotto win it aint gonna happen.

Now realworld still want a SS Daytona


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

A nice minty Speedy Pro Mk 4.5 would be nice......


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Giova said:


> Romain Gauthier is a Swiss Independent Watchmaker and he produces extremely exclusive watches for collectors.
> 
> To give you an idea, the first collection is available in 4 editions and each edition is limited to 38 pieces!!!
> 
> ...


Roy! Wheres your competitive spirit? Looks like your slipping :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I wouldn`t mind a Tudor Prince Chrono but on a more prosiac level I`d really like to get a Services chrono B)


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

Livius de Balzac said:


> I've always loved Patek Philippe, something like this, the ultra thin self-winding Perpetual Calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love a 1964 (birthyear) Jaeger Lecoultre watch similar to your pictures - can you tell me more about what model this is, and calibre etc etc :yes: :yes:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Great question, either a Speedmaster 125 for me.

It seem quite ordinary compaired with some peoples choices 

BTW, welcome to the forum!

Best regards,

Defender:astro:.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Giova said:


> May be one day I will get one. I hope...


Maybe you could ask him - in lieu of your marketing department salary


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

seiko marine master


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

MakeTime said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > I've always loved Patek Philippe, something like this, the ultra thin self-winding Perpetual Calendar.
> ...


The model is called Master Grande Taille. It was made between 1992 and 2005 and use the calibre 889/2, one of the finest automatic movements ever made. The movement has 202 parts, 36 jewels and a 21 k gold rotor segment. The Watch has a double antimagnetic case and the 18 k red gold Master Control Seal on the back confirms that the watch has passed the 1000 hours Master Control Test.

A very similar model from the 60's would be the Geomatic. The Geomatic used a chronometercertified, 23 jewels automatic calibre 881 or 883 and also had an antimagnetic case.


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Dufour simplicty.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Check out my avatar!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

tixntox said:


> Check out my avatar!


is it a brouch?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Robert said:


> Giova said:
> 
> 
> > May be one day I will get one. I hope...
> ...


You old cynic Robert! :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > Check out my avatar!
> ...










:rofl2:


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

I have many 'dream' watches but I suppose if I was pushed it's a Heuer Silverstone. I just love the design and it's heritage.

Problem is I can never make my mind up between Smoke, Blue or Red.

I'm with red at the moment!










although I'm keen on Smoke!










Images nicked from HeuerBoy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Boring but Mil Sub for me :bored:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Boxbrownie said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > tixntox said:
> ...


Nah! Steampunkt!!!


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

i have two, one a reasonable priced one, which me thinks it would be a sinn not to owen one, the other well i would need the lottos help to owen, a. lange & sonne anything from them would tick all my boxes until i had it for a day, then the dreaming would start again.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Giova - hello & goodbye, been nice knowing you - not!


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Boring but a Rolex Deepsea Seadweller


----------



## chunkyhaggis (Aug 7, 2009)

an early omega speedmaster for me

the one that earned the snoopy award

but the bell and ross tourbillon is a wee bit nice


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

at the moment its this one:










Credor (Seiko) Spring Drive manual wind platinum with enamel dial by Noritake - limited to 5 or 6 a year and about $90,000 last time I checked...


----------



## ishay (Aug 9, 2009)

Zenith Grand Chronomaster Open


----------



## carryondentist (Aug 5, 2009)

6263 Daytona for me...

I laughed when I was offered one for 9k (when my most expensive watch cost me 200), but if I had bought it it could be sold for over 35k! Better than banks.


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Got one of them already:



But eventually I will have one of these:










And the dream is to cruise down the riviera in my Maserati, en route to my Riva moored up at Monaco, with this on my wrist:


----------



## Too Much Time (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh, I love Patek Philippe, my neighbour has one and says that if I keep helping him out with odd jobs, as I have for several years now, then he'll leave it to me.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Too Much Time said:


> Oh, I love Patek Philippe, my neighbour has one and says that if I keep helping him out with odd jobs, as I have for several years now, then he'll leave it to me.


How did you help him out exactly?


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

Had a lovely Jaeger Le Coultre that was either lost or taken from me ( had the buckle left in my shirt ), 18K, was absolutely gorgeous, given to me my my Father, still miss it, was so thin. :crybaby:


----------



## Too Much Time (Aug 13, 2009)

Stan said:


> QUOTE (Too Much Time @ Aug 13 2009, 11:44 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>Oh, I love Patek Philippe, my neighbour has one and says that if I keep helping him out with odd jobs, as I have for several years now, then he'll leave it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He had a very severe accident and consequently cannot do everyday tasks like mowing the lawn, buying groceries, sending post, etc, it's a shame because he has no family to look after him. He has a helper but she isn't there often, so when I come back from school, I pop round and make sure he's okay and make sure his house is tidy and that he has food, etc.

It's good because he's had a Stannah Stairlift put in recently, so he's more mobile. He's one of the most intelligent people I've ever met and is always helping me with my Latin homework!

It's funny really because he didn't know that I was interested in horology and when he did, he produced a magnificent collection of a Patek Philippe (not sure which one) and several Tag's. (just Tag, not Tag-Heuer)

-Oliver


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I realy like the new omega seamaster with the rubber strap, but then im a huge bond fan, or a old submariner with a nato goldfinger style, i like alot of the better MWC divers as well,

paul


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't have a particular "dream watch" Sure it would be lovely to have a high end Patek, JLC or Lange but as it's only ever going to happen if I win the lottery, I've not picked anything specific out.

I do however have a (far to long, but not totally unrealistic) hit list of watches I would like including a Dornbluth 99.1, Heuer Autavia, IWC - Flieger Chrono & Portuguese, Jorg Schauer Kulisse Edition 06 or 14, Stowa Antea & Van Der Gang - Model 2000-2.

I should get another Speedy Pro at some point too.


----------



## Christian. (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't have a dream watch either. If a watch is definitely out of my price range, I tend to focus on less expensive watches, so I never really desire anything I couldn't realistically save up and buy. Plus, I only really tend to go for sport watches...the more 'refined' Pateks etc tend to be a bit too delicate for my tastes.

That said...if I did have unlimited cash, I'd definitely own a Urwerk and a Richard Mille.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

How about a solid gold british military style watch/dress watch hybrid with a starburst gold dial and raised arabic numerals? Has omega made such a watch?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> How about a solid gold british military style watch/dress watch hybrid with a starburst gold dial and raised arabic numerals? Has omega made such a watch?


Christ I hope not, not to my taste but I am sure someone in the Sultan of Oman's forces must have such a watch or something similar made back in the 70s when the brits were there in numbers


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

*Breitling Navitimer A23322*


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

non date sub and rose gold longines legend.

rolex for days and longines for evenings and weekends.

so only about 7 or 8 grand to go in the watch account and i am there


----------



## panholio (Apr 28, 2008)

I thought it was an Omega Speedmaster. Having tried a few on they just aren't doing it for me. Maybe I'm mad. I think I prefer teh planet ocean but I seem to see too many of them about.

I'd love a Breitling Navitimer on a black leather strap but they are just out of my price range at the moment. One day.


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

Rolex Submariner or Seadweller - they doo look nice.

And yet i find myself strangely drawn to the, er, brutish charm Breitling Aerospace or Co-Pilot.

Must be a subconscious genetic thing, as my old man likes Breitlings (not that he has one..)


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

My dream watch is the spectacular Perrelet Double Rotor Turbine, never has anything looked so understatedly amazing (in my opinion anyway), and I bet it would get a bundle of attention and comments. A bit steep at Â£5.5k though, especially as it doesn't even show the date. I can forgive it that though.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Actually I've just realised that it's only Â£3900, I'll order two then.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Chukas said:


> Boring but a Rolex Deepsea Seadweller


Changed my mind h34r:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Too Much Time said:


> Oh, I love Patek Philippe, my neighbour has one and says that if I keep helping him out with odd jobs, as I have for several years now, then he'll leave it to me.


Hmmm, "help him out" eh?

Say muscly arms......


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

mine at the mo is the doxa 300t, rolex milsub (big Â£Â£Â£Â£) bond omega PO , seiko Tuna, MK11 sea fighter , thats about it for now, if only one rolex milsub i guess,

paul


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

Filterlab, you beat me to the Family Guy gag ...

my dream watch is a Porsche Design PO11 in PVD to replace the one I had nicked..


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Chukas said:


> Boring but a Rolex Deepsea Seadweller
> 
> Changed my mind h34r:


This is stunning!!!!!!!










My new must have for now


----------



## bdc (Jan 15, 2008)

Surprised/disappointed that there are no mechanical alarm watches yet on the list. As an increasingly addicted collector of these watches I would put almost any modern mechanical alarm on my list (Girard -Perregaux Traveller II ,IWC GST Automatic Alarm, Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Reveil ,etc) but my dream is probably the Fortis Fliegerchronograph Automatic Alarm (at present).


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't know about a dream watch but I wouldn't mind one of these


----------



## ishay (Aug 9, 2009)

Tag Heuer Monaco v4 piston and belt driven watch. Unfortunately only 20 demo models made thus far. Who said Tag only make 'fashion' watches?


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Don't know about a dream watch but I wouldn't mind one of these


Love that Rich blue colour on the Sub :drool:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

What else


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

This, if I had Â£26,000 to spare & I could talk him into putting it into a 42mm or so case.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Chukas said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know about a dream watch but I wouldn't mind one of these
> ...


18K white gold 116619 ref. I've only ever seen one, looks even better in the metal. There's one on Ebay but at a BIN $24,000 :blink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I didn`t realise until I saw it a couple of days ago that this was my dream watch (well ok I do own ones such as the Speedy which I prefer but you know what I mean :wink2



Available at a bargain price but with preparing to pay off my mortgage way more then I can afford now :crybaby:


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Mach forget the Mortgage and get the watch h34r: h34r:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Chukas said:


> Mach forget the Mortgage and get the watch h34r: h34r:


Yep totally agree with you on that one


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Caroline would kill me :fear:

Yeah, I know she`s the lodger but still, dead is dead :death:

Anyway, you`re *not* helping









I wish someone buy the fecking thing & put me out of my misery :crybaby:

Alternatively you guys could all club together & get it for me as a retirement present :rltb: :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Griff said:


> What else


The legend returns :rltb: I thought it had disappeared into the annals of history and fable. :lol:


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Don't know about a dream watch but I wouldn't mind one of these


yes Rolex Submariner for me.


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

Or an Omega Seamaster....


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Glasshutte Original Senator navigator with panorama date in platinum. I handled one in HK, bloomin gorgeous and heavy enough for a doorstop. Cant remember the price but I fear it was up around the $40k mark!

Andy


----------



## PlanetOcean2 (Sep 25, 2009)

My dream watch is the Rolex Dayton, but I doubt I will be ever able to afford it ... 

Ciao

Engi


----------



## chat2roy (Sep 16, 2009)

its only a dream why not a frank muler evulotion turbillion....


----------



## Star (Aug 16, 2009)

I love this design .But it is logines.Maybe the pictures not download . sorry,i dont know how


----------



## Star (Aug 16, 2009)

@http://i574.photobucket.com/albums/ss183/stars19833/LN-L47202322.jpg


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Star said:


> I love this design .But it is logines.Maybe the pictures not download . sorry,i dont know how


What's wrong with Longines?


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Problem: my dream Watch is not Swiss.

(Delete this post if not appropriate)










This is a Pair Case Verge FusÃ©e with ChamplÃ©ve Dial made by George Etherington of London circa 1700.

Although it is English, the device at 3 o'clock is the Winding Square. The Minute Hand has a hump-back in it to clear the square.

It has a Tompion regulator marked "10 ^ 20 ^ 30 ^ 40 ^".

It was posted on E. bay for ("buy it now") Â£1,850, and is now sold, although a similar one is up at the time of writing.

The photographs posted of it do not show any important detail of the movement, such as the type of set-up.

It is said to keep time "to within a minute per hour"; This Watch was made just before fasion ruined the Verge escapement.


----------



## tiggi (Feb 5, 2009)

Richard Mille


----------



## Star (Aug 16, 2009)

hi , guys

that loginges i dont know how to download, i love that gold color,and with old tradtional

style ....

Although i see a lot of new and very fashion model , but i still prefer to the old model ,

that is hobby , and by the way , my dream watch is changeable so quickly , so a little difficult

to follow.. hehe










The above is Omega ,Chinese all love it.

Cheers

Star


----------



## nAscA (Oct 17, 2009)

My dream watch was:










But I already had it, so now it is:


----------



## Osco (Sep 27, 2009)

nAscA said:


>


A stunning watch - what model is it?

I thought mine was a cali dial 249 PAM but I'm not so sure now!!


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Dream watch! Where do i start ?

My list is long as i cant choose just one.

PAM121 (if anyone has one please get in touch :wink2: )

Red Sub 1972

18k Oysterquartz Day date President (not sure if this is just a phase)

6263 daytona, black dial red writing

wouldn't mind one of these either


----------



## matts (Apr 17, 2009)

bobbymonks said:


> Now that is a question.
> 
> My goal posts keep moving on this one.
> 
> ...


Blimey, are we pod people, you must be the one who got all the money!? The PP or the VC are my grails too, now the Inge isn't!


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

matts said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is a question.
> ...


A couple missing from the list above and that was an AP Royal Oak Chronograph at Â£17K, and Panerai at Â£5K, but got them in March & May this year.

Still waiting for a windfall for the PP Nautilus Chrono though


----------



## Seamus (Jul 23, 2007)

Wouldn't mind this










But in reality only a dreamwatch, don't think I could ever fork out that kind of money for a watch to be honest.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> seiko marine master


still fancy this one....although i'd have it on one of duncans bespoke kevlars










borrowed pic from outstretchedhands :yes:


----------



## boddah (Nov 2, 2009)

A Datograph would go down quite nicely :man_in_love:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Seamus said:


> Wouldn't mind this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know what you mean. My father bought the mid-size one and even that cost Â£12,000!

But I really, really want one of these.










Might just sell my new car for it, I'd appreciate the watch more, and it wouldn't constantly get dings in the car park!!


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

What is that lovely Seiko???? It looks vaguely affordable!


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

....but anyway, since a pre-daytona is an obvious call, I'll have to say 1978 IWC Ingenieur.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

My current watch, had to make a compromise










My dream watch










One day


----------



## moosejam (Nov 29, 2009)

Changes a lot but at the mo I'd love a spring drive chronograph


----------



## Sao (Aug 3, 2009)

My dream watch changes as I realise one dream and move onto the next

1. Seiko bellmatic, the same one that my father had when I was a child: Obtained

2. Omega SMP PO: Obtained

3. Omega Speedy: Obtained

4. Rolex Sub Date: Saving for

5. Birthdate watch, 1974 Omega Speedy: Looking

6. Ultimate dream watch Rolex Daytona: Still just a dream.


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

At the moment I'm torn between the Guinand 40.50-02










And the Sinn 103










They may as well be twins, but the 103 has antimagnetic qualities and I'm not sure if the Guinand has *(does anyone know?)*

I'd go for the Guinand as it's a better price and is not such a fatty @ 15mm thick compared to the near 17mm Sinn! BUT I'm wavering on the antimagnetic yes/no dilemma..


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

RGM Pro Diver for me.


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

If we are talking dreams does it have to exist?

I would love a dress style watch (preferably PP) that had the following specs:

Automatic Chronometer with:

24 hour GMT

Alarm - 24 hour but based on local time not GMT

Perpetual calendar (not sure about this, probably based on local time)

Quickset everything (30 min intervals for quick change of local time)

Arrette a 60 hacking (I think it is called that - second hand keeps going until it gets to 12 and then stops)

Stainless steel case with sufficient waterproofing for swimming - don't want to leave on a beach

Sapphire front and sold back with good anti-magnetic properties

Good lume

Think thats about it...... :sweatdrop:

There are a few watches coming out now that are close but most of the Alarm/GMTs out there are too busy for my liking.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## UkWatchGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

stainless steel Modern Rolex Daytona


----------



## azania (Sep 28, 2009)

I would have to say that today it would be the A.Lange & Sohne Langematik Perpetual in pink gold on the bracelet. Then again,ask me tomorrow !


----------



## azania (Sep 28, 2009)

Stuart Davies said:


> QUOTE (SharkBike @ Aug 6 2009, 02:46 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>Welcome to the forum, Giova.
> 
> You're not associated with Romain Gauthier by chance, are you?
> 
> ...


I just saw this and was amazed. Roman Gauthier may not be well known, but he is a respected newcomer to the world of haute horologie, and if I were a man of seriously substantial means, there would definately be a place for one of his pieces alongside far better known mainstream names. This is a man who has consulted with some of the leaders in the field, has worked hard to carve out a niche, and will probably go from strength to strength. While the original post may or may not be a ploy to draw attention is open to debate, one cannot deny that the pictures provided show innovation both in design and finish, and that the workmanship appears to be of an extremely high quality.

I have read reviews of these pieces on and off for a while now, and feel sure that in a few years, they will find a position high in the ranks of small production quality pieces.Under the current economic climate however, I couldnt spring for more than a down payment on a Big Mac and fries, so neither Mr Gauthier's watches nor the huge numbers of others I lust after on a daily basis could become anything more than a screen saver.


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Being a newbie to all this, my dream watch changes each day I read about a brand I never heard of! But there are 3 that so far have stuck... 2 that are achievable and 1 that I can always just dream of.

The realists... Omega Seamaster Professional (blue bezel/dial) and the Rolex Submariner (that lovely green anniversary bezel edition that crops up here every week close to a glass of Smirnoff :derisive: )

And then the dream watch: An Audemars Piguet Millenary Carbon One. I think its my facination with seeing the mechanism ticking away - combined with modern, cutting edge materials such as the solid carbon case and those gorgeous alloy parts. Yum Yum. I havent bothered to search online for a price. No point in depressing myself!


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I've only just come across this thread as I haven't been a member that long.

My dear old Dad used to say, 'If you are going to dream, dream big'

Well, this is mine,Patek Philippeâ€™s Supercomplication pocket watch.










I just missed out when it was last sold.

It went for Â£11,000,000 :jawdrop:

Back in the real world, I've always wanted a repeater

Chris


----------

